# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Our 15,000th 3D Printing Member

## Brian_Krassenstein

Just wanted to bring attention to the fact that 3DPB.com now has more than 15,000 members.  Here's to the next 15,000!  

How long have you been a member here?  What member number are you?  To find out simply mouse over your username at the top of this forum and look for the number.

----------


## Geoff

I am #312.. 
Hang on.. lol how can I be a lower number than you Brian?  :Big Grin:

----------


## curious aardvark

number 8070 I think. 

So 15000 members - a good percentage of them purveyors of tantric sex ;-)

Maybe 20 regular posters and umpteen thousand 1 post wonders.

Quite good stats actually for a fairly young forum.

----------


## Mjolinor

I am not a number, I am a free man.


Or at least I can't find a number.

----------


## Sebastian Finke

Mine is 10196

----------


## Mjolinor

> number 8070 I think. 
> 
> So 15000 members - a good percentage of them purveyors of tantric sex ;-)
> 
> Maybe 20 regular posters and umpteen thousand 1 post wonders.
> 
> Quite good stats actually for a fairly young forum.



CA you are 3608 I think, I am 2971. From the username home page URL

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> CA you are 3608 I think, I am 2971. From the username home page URL


That's how got mine. Nothing happens when I mouse over like Brian says...

----------


## curious aardvark

well that can't be right I'm sure sebastien joined before I did ?

----------


## Geoff

> well that can't be right I'm sure sebastien joined before I did ?


Well, looking at your avatars... you were here nearly a year before him.

Curious Join date: July 2014
Sebastian Join date: May 2015

----------


## curious aardvark

OH yeah - can't think why they haven't made me a moderator yet then ;-)

----------


## Mjolinor

> OH yeah - can't think why they haven't made me a moderator yet then ;-)


Too many people would leave if that happened.

----------


## Geoff

> OH yeah - can't think why they haven't made me a moderator yet then ;-)


Lack of deodorant I suspect.

----------

